# Rocket Man



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

So I heard Trump was planning on meeting with Rocket Man again?  Wonder what Trump will give his time time in exchange for another photo op?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

(Don't listen to EJ sing Rocket Man unless you want the song stuck in your head all day.)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 3822


That's the one Trump calls Rocket Man.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Haha... middle aged Shatner in a 70's hotel gangster lounge singer get-up, giving a huffy-reading like he's a beat poet while he puffs on a ciggy.  You say it out loud and it doesn't seem like it could work... but somehow it works.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Haha... middle aged Shatner in a 70's hotel gangster lounge singer get-up, giving a huffy-reading like he's a beat poet while he puffs on a ciggy.  You say it out loud and it doesn't seem like it could work... but somehow it works.


Shatner is able to laugh at himself.


----------



## nononono (Jan 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shatner is able to laugh at himself.


*Why can't You !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why can't You !*


Too busy laughing at you . . . actually feeling sorry for you, what a waste of humanity.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Crappy audio, but a genuine "rocket man" --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Start of another tough day for t, US intelligence agency says North Korea now rebuilding key middle-testing facility.
It's hard to watch a POTUS being mocked and laughed at by a man like Kim . . . most likely emboldened dictators and terrorist around the world. The next couple decades may be rough going for Americans. Maybe I should have put this in my thanks mr. t thread . . . thanks for nothing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Start of another tough day for t, US intelligence agency says North Korea now rebuilding key middle-testing facility.
> It's hard to watch a POTUS being mocked and laughed at by a man like Kim . . . most likely emboldened dictators and terrorist around the world. The next couple decades may be rough going for Americans. Maybe I should have put this in my thanks mr. t thread . . . thanks for nothing.


Why do you root against the USA? Because you hate what we stand for, got it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you root against the USA? Because you hate what we stand for, got it.


You, like other t-swallowers, have comprehension issues.

"It's hard to watch . . ."


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Start of another tough day for t, US intelligence agency says North Korea now rebuilding key middle-testing facility.
> It's hard to watch a POTUS being mocked and laughed at by a man like Kim . . . most likely emboldened dictators and terrorist around the world. The next couple decades may be rough going for Americans. Maybe I should have put this in my thanks mr. t thread . . . thanks for nothing.


You people make me sick. Why don’t you and your ilk go back to whatever shithole countries you scurried out of to sneak into my wonderful white country of manifest destiny. 

Check the tower logs for Christ’s sake.  Those spy photos are FAKE NEWS.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

QUOTE="Racist Joe, post: 251969, member: 5326"

Mar 6, 2019

To whom it my concern :

This is my Sternly worded retort......
You people make me sick. Why don’t you and your ilk go back
to whatever shithole countries you scurried out of to sneak into
my wonderful white country of manifest destiny.

Check the tower logs for Christ’s sake. 
Those spy photos are FAKE NEWS.

Sincerely :
The Poster who is a....
" Racist Joe "



/QUOTE










*Kim say....go poop yourself little racy man.....*
*Tower shit real.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Racist Joe, post: 251969, member: 5326"
> 
> Mar 6, 2019
> 
> ...


You are skid-markie mark and lil' joke is sheet-stains.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are skid-markie mark and lil' joke is sheet-stains.



*So professes the " Little Rat Man " in frilly panties.....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are skid-markie mark and lil' joke is sheet-stains.


Yes, your sheets.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

I know this second round of talks was  a failure.  That said... it seems like we're just back to where we were when Trump came into office with regard to NK.  So it will be interesting to see where things go from here.  Should he try and keep engaging or is it time for Trump to go 600 lb gorilla?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I know this second round of talks was  a failure.  That said... it seems like we're just back to where we were when Trump came into office with regard to NK.  So it will be interesting to see where things go from here.  Should he try and keep engaging or is it time for Trump to go 600 lb gorilla?


Don't disparage gorillas like that, they have feelings too!


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I know this second round of talks was  a failure.  That said... it seems like we're just back to where we were when Trump came into office with regard to NK.  So it will be interesting to see where things go from here.  Should he try and keep engaging or is it time for Trump to go 600 lb gorilla?









*How now brown cow ......!*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 28, 2019)

So... is the Trump / Kim experiment a failure?


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So... is the Trump / Kim experiment a failure?



*Tell " US " all about Tiny " T "...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So... is the Trump / Kim experiment a failure?


Melania/Kim?


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania/Kim?


*Kinda SICK what yur implying there....*
*Thought " Spouses " were off limits...*
*Oh but not for Democrats, anything is*
*game.....*


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania/Kim?


She will get a good inheritance and/or divorce settlement soon.  So she won't need any man weighing her down.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Kinda SICK what yur implying there....*
> *Thought " Spouses " were off limits...*
> *Oh but not for Democrats, anything is*
> *game.....*


Are you married to her? Or is she just so dear to your heart? Cue the Melania posing naked shots . . .


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you married to her? Or is she just so dear to your heart? Cue the Melania posing naked shots . . .


Which ones?

Google melania naked --

"About 47,100,000 results (0.40 seconds)"


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> She will get a good inheritance and/or divorce settlement soon.  So she won't need any man weighing her down.


IDK... isn't the way most Presidents, first wives and retired politics make money is as lobbyist or giving speeches.  Hard to imagine her happy in either roll.  
Now she stays married to T, with him being up there in years and in such a stressful job, and she's likely to be too rich to care within a decade.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> IDK... isn't the way most Presidents, first wives and retired politics make money is as lobbyist or giving speeches.  Hard to imagine her happy in either roll.
> Now she stays married to T, with him being up there in years and in such a stressful job, and she's likely to be too rich to care within a decade.


She'll "write" a book.  I hope there will be pictures.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> IDK... isn't the way most Presidents, first wives and retired politics make money is as lobbyist or giving speeches.  Hard to imagine her happy in either roll.
> Now she stays married to T, with him being up there in years and in such a stressful job, and she's likely to be too rich to care within a decade.


Its a stressful job for those that actually do the job and care.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> She'll "write" a book.  I hope there will be pictures.


I forgot about writing a book. Fair enough, she could probably make a million or two.  Certainly enough to live on if your frugal.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its a stressful job for those that actually do the job and care.


I think my posting history in here backs me up when I say I'm not some nutter.  But of all the things folks criticize Trump for, saying he doesn't work hard is one that I find a bit mystifying.  He is out there on tv pushing his agenda every single day.  
Heck, it would be nice to see some of the dems work as hard as him.  Liz Warren is the only one I'd say who does, if I were to be honest.  (And I say that even though I won't vote for no damn socialist).


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think my posting history in here backs me up when I say I'm not some nutter.  But of all the things folks criticize Trump for, saying he doesn't work hard is one that I find a bit mystifying.  He is out there on tv pushing his agenda every single day.
> Heck, it would be nice to see some of the dems work as hard as him.  Liz Warren is the only one I'd say who does, if I were to be honest.  (And I say that even though I won't vote for no damn socialist).


Tulsi Gabbard is the anti-Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think my posting history in here backs me up when I say I'm not some nutter.  But of all the things folks criticize Trump for, saying he doesn't work hard is one that I find a bit mystifying.  He is out there on tv pushing his agenda every single day.
> Heck, it would be nice to see some of the dems work as hard as him.  Liz Warren is the only one I'd say who does, if I were to be honest.  (And I say that even though I won't vote for no damn socialist).


They should have learned from HRC is 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Tulsi Gabbard is the anti-Trump.


Too bad the DNC doesn’t like her.
Ask Bernie how that works.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think my posting history in here backs me up when I say I'm not some nutter.  But of all the things folks criticize Trump for, saying he doesn't work hard is one that I find a bit mystifying.  He is out there on tv pushing his agenda every single day.
> Heck, it would be nice to see some of the dems work as hard as him.  Liz Warren is the only one I'd say who does, if I were to be honest.  (And I say that even though I won't vote for no damn socialist).


So you see answering questions on his way to and from the golf course as working?
Is hammering out legislation/reading briefs/attending committee meetings behind closed doors slacking off?


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you married to her? ***
> 
> Or is she just so dear to your heart?
> 
> Cue the Melania posing naked shots . . .


**  So answer this Butt Sauce, are you*
*advocating " Open Season " on spouses*
*on this forum....*

*Hmmmm......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 3822


Bye bye!


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bye bye!



*Oh " WHO " .......CCP/DNC....MASSIVE cleanup on isle 3...





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------

